# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Nα ΄μαι και εγώ.....

## Deleted-Member09102015

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ. Δεν περίμενα ποτέ πως θα γινόμουν μέλος σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχιατρικής-ψυχολογίας αλλά να που συμβαίνει και αυτό. Είμαι 38 ετών άνδρας και εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες πάσχω από κατάθλιψη. Τόσους μήνες όμως δεν έκανα κάτι απλώς αποδεχόμουν πως δεν ήμουν καλά ψυχολογικά και έλεγα μπόρα είναι θα περάσει. Δυστυχώς μετά από τόσους μήνες η μπόρα δεν πέρασε. Το τελευταίο διήμερο με αποκορύφωμα τη χθεσινή νύχτα έφτασα στα όρια μου. Ίσως αν δεν ζούσανε οι δικοί μου να μην ζούσα σήμερα, αλλά επειδή βρίσκονται εν ζωή καθόμουν απλώς στο κρεβάτι και κοιτούσα το ταβάνι. Η αλήθεια είναι πως είμαι ίσως antisocial, κλειστός χαρακτήρας, μοναχικός παρά τη θέληση μου και ζω σε μία πόλη μακριά από αυτή που μεγάλωσα χωρίς φίλους παρέες και γνωστούς. Βρίσκομαι σε ένα πανεπιστήμιο το οποίο αποτελείται από παιδάκια που δεν γίνεται να έχω κοινά ενδιαφέροντα με αυτά και σίγουρα δεν μπορώ ούτε εγώ αλλά ούτε και εκείνα να συναναστραφούμε. Είμαι λίγο πολύ μπαμπάς τους! Σήμερα παρόλο που μέχρι χθες χαρακτήριζα τη ψυχιατρική ως μια ψευδοεπιστήμη με επιστήμονες οι οποίοι απλώς είναι νόμιμοι ντήλερ φαρμακευτικών σκευασμάτων, έκρινα αναγκαίο να τους επισκεφθώ. Ήμουν στα όρια μου. Δεν περίμενα όμως ποτέ να φτάσω σε αυτό το σημείο γιατί κάποτε ήμουν χρήστης κοκαίνης και MDMA και πριν από 5 χρόνια που τα έκοψα εντελώς μαχαίρι, έζησα μιας βαριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη, αλλά δεν στράφηκα σε γιατρούς για βοήθεια. Το πέτυχα μόνος μου. Δυστυχώς τώρα όμως μου φαινόταν αδύνατο να το πετύχω. Έτσι σήμερα πήγα σε πανεπιστημιακό νοσοκομείο όπου προς τιμή του ένας επιμελητής παρόλο που δεν είχε ιατρείο κατέβηκε να με βρει όταν είπα στα επείγοντα πως πιθανολογώ ότι πάσχω από βαριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη. Ο γιατρός μέσα σε 10 λεπτά και μέσα από κάποιες ερωτήσεις μέσα σε 10 λεπτά μου είπε έχεις κατάθλιψη και θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις αγωγή. Τον ρώτησα για πόσο καιρό θα τα παίρνω αυτά και μου απάντησε για 6 μήνες, αλλά μετά από ένα μήνα θα έρθεις να με βρεις πάλι να σε δω. Μου έδωσε ένα φάρμακο που λέγεται espoza 20mg το οποίο μετά από 6 ημέρες θα πρέπει να το παίρνω ολόκληρο ενώ τις 3 πρώτες ημέρες ένα τέταρτο και τις επόμενες τρεις ημέρες μισό. Δεν γνωρίζω πόσοι το γνωρίζετε αυτό το φάρμακο ίσως να μην το γνωρίζετε με αυτή την ονομασία αλλά να το γνωρίζετε ως cipralex.
Tι μπορώ να περιμένω από αυτό το φάρμακο; Θα μου αλλάξει τον χαρακτήρα; Θα με κάνει κοινωνικό; Τι θα με κάνει; Θα σταματήσω όντως μετά από 6 μήνες να το παίρνω; Και αν όντως το σταματήσω δεν θα παρουσιαστεί ξανά κατάθλιψη; Εσείς που ήδη ακολουθείτε αγωγή, τι θα κάνατε αν γυρνούσατε το χρόνο πίσω; Θα ακολουθούσατε την αγωγή; Δεν ξέρω γιατί έχω κατάθλιψη πάντως δεν είμαι υλιστής, δεν έχω τέτοια θέματα και κόμπλεξ με τα λεφτά. Δεν ξέρω καν γιατί έχω κατάθλιψη. Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η αίτια. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Επίσης μιλάω μόνος μου το τελευταίο καιρό πράγμα που δεν έκανα ποτέ. Εκφράζω τη σκέψη μου σε λόγο. Άλλο και τούτο πάλι. Φοβάμαι ρε γαμώτο. Φοβάμαι για τον εαυτό μου και νιώθω εγκλωβισμένος. Ξέρω ίσως οι περισσότεροι που τα έχετε ζήσει ή να έχετε ζήσει ακόμα πιο βαριά κατάσταση από εμένα να γελάτε και να λέτε οκ δεν είσαι ούτε ο πρώτος ούτε ο τελευταίος, θα το ξεπεράσεις όπως και εμείς, αλλά θα το ξεπεράσω; Αυτή θα είναι η ζωή μου; Τι θα γίνει; Τι σόι ζωή θα έχω πιά; Δεν με αναγνωρίζω πια.... Και με θεωρούσα δυνατό χαρακτήρα, αφού κατάφερα και έκανα αποτοξίνωση μόνος μου κάποτε χωρίς τη βοήθεια κανενός και χωρίς ποτέ να αντιληφθεί το παραμικρό για εμένα....

----------


## Cicada

Καλωσηρθες στην παρέα και Καλωσηρθες στην ''καταθλιψη'' !!! Πφ τι να πρώτο πω για όλα όσα γράφεις. .. κατ αρχάς η χρήση ουσιών και ειδικά αυτών που ανέφερες δυσκολεύει την κατάσταση και βοηθάει να καλλιεργηθουν ψυχιατρικης φύσης θεματακια. Φαντάζομαι θα στο είπε ο ψυχίατρος. Όμως τι ακριβώς αισθάνεσαι και ο γιατρός σου διέγνωσε κατάθλιψη ? Παίρνω εγώ σιπραλεξ. Αλλά τα φάρμακα δεν φέρνουν σε όλους τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. Θέλω λίγο να μάθω τι αισθανεσαι. Κενό? Φόβο? Ανασφαλεια? Ματαιοτητα ας πούμε? Αναξιοτητα? Απογνωση? Ενοχες?Και είναι σε τέτοιο βαθμό που δεν αντέχεται? Ξέρεις τα φάρμακα κάνεις μας δεν τα θέλει και χωρίς αυτά δεν μπορούμε. Αλλά αν μπορείς να σώσεις τον εαυτό σου με ψυχοθεραπεια θα άξιζε να προσπαθήσεις εκτός αν είναι τα συμπτώματα πολύ βαριά.

----------


## agnostix

Καλησπερα Depressed_soul
καλως ορισες!!!
Εχε υπομονη κ ψυχραιμια κ σιγα σιγα θα σου λυθουν ολες σου οι αποριες.
Και συγχαρητηρια που βρηκες το σθενος κ πηγες στον γιατρο.
Η γνωμη μου ειναι βεβαια να μην αρκεστεις στην διαγνωση που εγινε επι ποδος,ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα
να κλεισεις ενα ραντεβου σε ειδικο κ να τα συζητησετε ολα εις βαθος.
Και με θεωρούσα δυνατό χαρακτήρα, αφού κατάφερα και έκανα αποτοξίνωση μόνος μου κάποτε χωρίς τη βοήθεια κανενός και χωρίς ποτέ να αντιληφθεί το παραμικρό για εμένα.... 
Πολυ πιθανον να ειναι κ αυτος ενας λογος που παρουσιασες συμπτωματα καταθλιψης,η ολη σου προσπαθεια να αντισταθεις κ να παραμεινεις δυνατος σε μια επιπονη φαση της ζωης σου..οπως κ να χει ολα καλα θα πανε  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ. Δεν περίμενα ποτέ πως θα γινόμουν μέλος σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχιατρικής-ψυχολογίας αλλά να που συμβαίνει και αυτό. Είμαι 38 ετών άνδρας και εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες πάσχω από κατάθλιψη. Τόσους μήνες όμως δεν έκανα κάτι απλώς αποδεχόμουν πως δεν ήμουν καλά ψυχολογικά και έλεγα μπόρα είναι θα περάσει. Δυστυχώς μετά από τόσους μήνες η μπόρα δεν πέρασε. Το τελευταίο διήμερο με αποκορύφωμα τη χθεσινή νύχτα έφτασα στα όρια μου. Ίσως αν δεν ζούσανε οι δικοί μου να μην ζούσα σήμερα, αλλά επειδή βρίσκονται εν ζωή καθόμουν απλώς στο κρεβάτι και κοιτούσα το ταβάνι. Η αλήθεια είναι πως είμαι ίσως antisocial, κλειστός χαρακτήρας, μοναχικός παρά τη θέληση μου και ζω σε μία πόλη μακριά από αυτή που μεγάλωσα χωρίς φίλους παρέες και γνωστούς. Βρίσκομαι σε ένα πανεπιστήμιο το οποίο αποτελείται από παιδάκια που δεν γίνεται να έχω κοινά ενδιαφέροντα με αυτά και σίγουρα δεν μπορώ ούτε εγώ αλλά ούτε και εκείνα να συναναστραφούμε. Είμαι λίγο πολύ μπαμπάς τους! Σήμερα παρόλο που μέχρι χθες χαρακτήριζα τη ψυχιατρική ως μια ψευδοεπιστήμη με επιστήμονες οι οποίοι απλώς είναι νόμιμοι ντήλερ φαρμακευτικών σκευασμάτων, έκρινα αναγκαίο να τους επισκεφθώ. Ήμουν στα όρια μου. Δεν περίμενα όμως ποτέ να φτάσω σε αυτό το σημείο γιατί κάποτε ήμουν χρήστης κοκαίνης και MDMA και πριν από 5 χρόνια που τα έκοψα εντελώς μαχαίρι, έζησα μιας βαριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη, αλλά δεν στράφηκα σε γιατρούς για βοήθεια. Το πέτυχα μόνος μου. Δυστυχώς τώρα όμως μου φαινόταν αδύνατο να το πετύχω. Έτσι σήμερα πήγα σε πανεπιστημιακό νοσοκομείο όπου προς τιμή του ένας επιμελητής παρόλο που δεν είχε ιατρείο κατέβηκε να με βρει όταν είπα στα επείγοντα πως πιθανολογώ ότι πάσχω από βαριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη. Ο γιατρός μέσα σε 10 λεπτά και μέσα από κάποιες ερωτήσεις μέσα σε 10 λεπτά μου είπε έχεις κατάθλιψη και θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις αγωγή. Τον ρώτησα για πόσο καιρό θα τα παίρνω αυτά και μου απάντησε για 6 μήνες, αλλά μετά από ένα μήνα θα έρθεις να με βρεις πάλι να σε δω. Μου έδωσε ένα φάρμακο που λέγεται espoza 20mg το οποίο μετά από 6 ημέρες θα πρέπει να το παίρνω ολόκληρο ενώ τις 3 πρώτες ημέρες ένα τέταρτο και τις επόμενες τρεις ημέρες μισό. Δεν γνωρίζω πόσοι το γνωρίζετε αυτό το φάρμακο ίσως να μην το γνωρίζετε με αυτή την ονομασία αλλά να το γνωρίζετε ως cipralex.
> Tι μπορώ να περιμένω από αυτό το φάρμακο; Θα μου αλλάξει τον χαρακτήρα; Θα με κάνει κοινωνικό; Τι θα με κάνει; Θα σταματήσω όντως μετά από 6 μήνες να το παίρνω; Και αν όντως το σταματήσω δεν θα παρουσιαστεί ξανά κατάθλιψη; Εσείς που ήδη ακολουθείτε αγωγή, τι θα κάνατε αν γυρνούσατε το χρόνο πίσω; Θα ακολουθούσατε την αγωγή; Δεν ξέρω γιατί έχω κατάθλιψη πάντως δεν είμαι υλιστής, δεν έχω τέτοια θέματα και κόμπλεξ με τα λεφτά. Δεν ξέρω καν γιατί έχω κατάθλιψη. Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η αίτια. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Επίσης μιλάω μόνος μου το τελευταίο καιρό πράγμα που δεν έκανα ποτέ. Εκφράζω τη σκέψη μου σε λόγο. Άλλο και τούτο πάλι. Φοβάμαι ρε γαμώτο. Φοβάμαι για τον εαυτό μου και νιώθω εγκλωβισμένος. Ξέρω ίσως οι περισσότεροι που τα έχετε ζήσει ή να έχετε ζήσει ακόμα πιο βαριά κατάσταση από εμένα να γελάτε και να λέτε οκ δεν είσαι ούτε ο πρώτος ούτε ο τελευταίος, θα το ξεπεράσεις όπως και εμείς, αλλά θα το ξεπεράσω; Αυτή θα είναι η ζωή μου; Τι θα γίνει; Τι σόι ζωή θα έχω πιά; Δεν με αναγνωρίζω πια.... Και με θεωρούσα δυνατό χαρακτήρα, αφού κατάφερα και έκανα αποτοξίνωση μόνος μου κάποτε χωρίς τη βοήθεια κανενός και χωρίς ποτέ να αντιληφθεί το παραμικρό για εμένα....


καλησπέρα..πίστεψε με σε νιωθω απόλυτα, νιωθω την απογνωσή σου, τους φόβους σου, την αγωνία σου. όλοι το περασαμε αυτο το σταδιο.
Η ψυχιατρικη είναι μια επιστήμη που βρίσκεται ακομα σε βρεφικο σταδιο, είναι μολις εκατο χρονων και στα βήματα που γίνονται σε αυτην την επιστήμη, οπως και σε όλες τις αλλες στο ξεκινημα τους, συνανταμε πολλα λάθη και πολλες προκαταλήψεις.
ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που καταφερες να σταματήσεις τις ουσιες αυτές. Αν κρίνω απο μένα, μπορω να σου πω, οτι ισως η αιτία της εμφανησης της καταθλιψης να ωφείλεται σε αυτες τις ουσίες. Δηλαδη μεσα σου να είχες πάντα την "ταση" να νταουνιάζεσαι που και που αλλα οι ουσίες να καταφεραν να κανουν την ταση...σε σταση.
η καταθλιψη είναι αρρωστεια, συμβαινει σε όλους, κατ εμε στους πιο ευαισθητοποιημενους και εξυπνους ανθρωπους. δεν ξερουμε πως φτανουμε στο σημειο να μας γονατίζει και να μας διαλύει αυτή η αρρώστια ,μια θλίψη...μας φαίνεται χαζό, και αυτό μας κάνει να νιώθουμε ανίκανοι, να ντρεπόμαστε, να έχουμε ενοχές και να παλεύουμε με όλους αυτούς τους δαίμονες κάθε μέρα ..και να λέμε τουλαχιστον ας μου στρίψει τελείως να τελειωνω με αυτο το μαρτυριο.
αυτα για αρχή, όσο περναει ο καιρός και με την καταλληλη θεραπεια, ολα αυτα γίνονται λίγο πιο αντιμετωπίσημα, μερα με την μέρα...ξεκιναμε εναν αγωνα ο καθενας στον χρόνο του και στον τροπο του. τωρα όλα σου φαινονται βουνο... οπότε πάρτο βημα - βημα και μην βιάζεσαι.
πρωτα πάρε τα χάπια, θα δεις βελτιωση σίγουρα αλλα μονη της η χημεια δεν βοηθάει. 
στην αρχη και εγω νομιζα πως θα τα καταφερω μονη μου, απέτυχα
πήρα τα χάπια, ειδα βελτίωση..αλλα δεν ηταν αρκετη, ΞΑΝΑ απέτυχα
πριν λίγες μερες αποφασισα να βάλω και εναν ειδικο στο παιχνίδι... και τωρα είμαι πάλι στην διαδικασια της προσπαθειας.
σου προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα να περασεις στο 3ο βημμα ...να πας σε εναν ειδικο, να μιλησεις, να ρωτησεις, να ενημερωθεις για την αρρωστεια σου και απο εκει να αποφασίσεις τι δρομμο θα ακολουθήσεις. πίστεψε με ...θα σε απαλλαξει απο όλη αυτην την αγωνία ... και θα σου δωσει αλλη δυναμη. 
εδω θα συναντησεις όλη την γκαμα, καποια πραγματα θα σε τρομαξουν ..αλλα θα σε εκνευρίσουν και αλλα θα σε βοηθησουν, καλυτερα λοιπον να πληροφορηθεις απο καποιον ειδικο παρα απο εμας, για να μπορεσεις μετα να διακρίνεις ποιες πληροφορίες απο εδω μπορουν να σε ωφελήσουν και να τις κρατησεις και ποιες να σε βλάψουν και να τις ξεχασεις. 
οπως και να χει ομως συμπαθεστατε φίλε μου... δεν εισαι πια μονος!! :Cool:

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Tι αισθάνομαι; Νιώθω πως έχω γίνει ένας μαλάκας-συγγνώμη για τη λέξη Cicada- και μισός. Ένας άνθρωπος που δεν έχει τη διάθεση να πει ούτε καλημέρα, ένας απαράδεκτος και ξινός τύπος, ένας άνθρωπος που δεν τα έχει καθόλου καλά με τον εαυτό του, ένας άνθρωπος που από το ζενίθ βρέθηκε στο ναδήρ. Αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε φοβάμαι για τη νύχτα που έρχεται ξέρω πως θα είμαι άυπνος και δεν έχω διάθεση για τίποτα. Δεν έχω διάθεση να μιλήσω αλλά και πάλι και να είχα τη διάθεση δεν έχω που να εκφραστώ. Κατά τα άλλα δεν νομίζω πως φταίει η χρήση που έκανα στο παρελθόν, δεν νομίζω πως κάτι που έκανα πριν 5 χρόνια φέρνει τις συνέπειες του λογαριασμού 5 χρόνια μετά. Νιώθω απίστευτη αηδία για τον εαυτό μου. Και οκ πέφτω σε αντιφάσεις. Είναι δυνατόν ποτέ κάποιος να με συμπαθήσει όταν εγώ δεν συμπαθώ τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό και ακόμα περισσότερο μία γυναίκα; Γιατί να με συμπαθήσει; Ποιος ο λόγος να κάνει γνωριμία με κάποιον που δεν μπορεί τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο να της δώσει το οτιδήποτε; 

Θα έχω δύσκολη νύχτα πάλι σήμερα ρε γαμώτο και δεν έχω διάθεση ούτε να διαβάσω κάτι για παράδειγμα τα νήματα της κατάθλιψης, ή να δω καποια ταινία ή να ακούσω μουσική. Ο γιατρός έκανε ένα σφάλμα αλλά δεν μου έκοψε και εμένα. Έπρεπε να μου συνταγογραφούσε κάποιο υπνωτικό να με ξεράνει για να βγάλω τη νύχτα και δεν του το είπα και εγώ, αλλά ποιος είμαι εγώ που θα πω στον ψυχίατρο τη δουλειά του; Και θα με πίστευε ή θα έλεγε πως είμαι κανα τζάνκι; Πως θα βγάλω τη νύχτα ρε γαμώτο; φυσάω και ξεφυσάω.... Εννοείται πως δεν έχω πει τίποτα σε κανεναν δικό μου για αυτό που έχω και ούτε πρόκειται ποτέ να μάθουν τι παίζει. Δεν βγάζω τον εσωτερικό μου κόσμο προς τα έξω, ίσως να είναι λάθος, αλλά δεν θέλω ούτε τη λύπηση ούτε τον οίκτο κανενός από το περιβάλλον μου. 

Τι νιώθω; Νιώθω πως βγαίνει η αρνητικότητα μου προς τα έξω και δεν με γουστάρει κανείς και καμία....

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

rea δεν έχω διάθεση να μιλήσω με ειδικό ο οποίος θα θέλει να μου κάνει ανάλυση του εαυτού μου όταν εκείνος επιθυμεί. Δεν έχω τη διάθεση να βρεθώ απέναντι του και να μιλάω μαζί του. Ένας από τους λόγους που με ξενερώνει αυτού του είδους η επαφή είναι πως θα γίνεται με τα δικά του θέλω για παράδειγμα τη δική του ημέρα και τη δική του ώρα και ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να με βοηθήσει. Τι να βγάλω τα εσώψυχα μου έξω; Ε αυτό το κάνω και εδώ τώρα και ίσως εδώ να νιώθω καλύτερα από το να ήμουν απέναντι σε έναν ειδικό.... By the way διάβασα πως το φάρμακα φέρνει αύξηση βάρους και ξενέρωσα ακόμη περισσότερο, όχι γιατί είμαι υπέρβαρος αλλά γιατί μπορεί να καταλήξω υπέρβαρος...

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Και το ότι κλαψομουνιάζω- συγγνώμη και για αυτή τη λέξη αλλά τη θεωρώ ιδανική- αυτή τη στιγμή εδώ στο φόρουμ, με ενοχλεί παρόλο που δεν με ξέρει κανείς σας και πολύ πιθανόν να μην με μάθει και κάποιος από εδώ.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Α και μια και το θυμήθηκα.... Για να δείτε πόσο ανόητος έχω γίνει δεν σας ευχαρίστησα που μπήκατε στο κόπο να μου απαντήσετε. Συγγνώμη για την αναίδεια μου, αλλά δεν φταίω εγώ πιστέψτε με αν και νομίζω πως το καταλαβαίνετε....

----------


## agnostix

Εχω μια τρελη επιθυμια να σου απαντησω σε ολα (οσα κατανοω τουλαχιστον,απο φαρμακα για παραδειγμα δεν γνωριζω) κ πως κρατιεμαι δεν ξερω γιατι φοβαμαι τον λογο μου αν παρω φορα με βλεπω να ξεκιναω να γραφω τωρα κ να τελειωνω το πρωι χαχαχαχα και οχι πως εχω να σου πω κατι που δεν θα σαρεσει αλλα μου χτυπας ευαισθητη χορδη.
Συνοπτικα θα σου πω πως καθε περιπτωση ειναι μοναδικη,καθε οργανισμος το ιδιο,οποτε αν διαβασες καποιες παρενεργειες δεν σημαινει πως ισχυουν για ολους.Και το αθωο ντεπον γραφει 1002 παρενεργειες.
Η συναντηση με τν ειδικο κ κατα προτιμηση οχι ψυχολογου αλλα ψυχιατρου-ψυχοθεραπευτη μαλλον ειναι περισσοτερο πολυτιμη απο οτι πιστευεις.Σε καποιες περιπτωσεις κιολας μπορει να μην χρειαζεται καν φαρμακευτικη αγωγη κ να βελτιωσεις την κατασταση σου με την ψυχοθεραπεια ωστοσο ο συνδιασμος φαρμακου κ ψυχοθεραπειας φερει μεγαλυτερα ποσοστα επιτυχιας,κ μαλλον για να το λενε θα ναι κ πιο αμεση η ιαση σου.
Και εγω ως αδαης ειχα την εντυπωση πως πας λες τα εσωψυχα σου σου λεει κ δυο κουβεντες κ σιγα το πραγμα..Ναι στον ψυχολογο ομως αυτο στον ψυχοθεραπευτη παιζουν αλλα,αυτος εχει γνωσεις κ τεχνικες να εντοπισει κ τις πιο βαθιες πληγες σου κ να στις καθαρισει κ να σε μαθει να διαχειριζεσαι τα αρνητικα σου συναισθηματα.
Παμε τωρα στο τι αισθανεσαι...μμμ να σου πω μια αληθεια???Αχ κ να ξερες τι ψευτρα ειναι η ατιμη η καταθλιψη,στανταρακι εισαι μια χαρα τυπος,αν θες ακουσε με μαθε,ψαξου διαβασε οποτε βρισκεις λιγο ορεξη οσα περισσοτερα μπορεις γιαυτην,ενημερωσου για να απεγλωβιστεις απο την παγιδα της,υποψιν δεν εχεις τρελαθει απλα σου στερει τα αισιοδοξα συναισθηματα,αφου ξεκινησες να το πολεμας το σιγουρο ειναι πως θα περασει κ αυτο.
Και καλο θα ηταν να βρεις κ υποστηρικτες απο το περιβαλλον σου αρκει να το αναφερεις εξηγωντας κ γιατι σου συμβαινει κ αυτα ολα θα στα λυσει ο ειδικος,γιαυτο οταν το θελησεις κανε εστω μια επισκεψη για αρχη κ μετα αποφασιζεις.
Α και κατι ακομα σχετικα με αυτο"Είναι δυνατόν ποτέ κάποιος να με συμπαθήσει όταν εγώ δεν συμπαθώ τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό και ακόμα περισσότερο μία γυναίκα; Γιατί να με συμπαθήσει; Ποιος ο λόγος να κάνει γνωριμία με κάποιον που δεν μπορεί τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο να της δώσει το οτιδήποτε;" ευλογο το ερωτημα σου,εκανες ηδη το πιο σημαντικο βημα,το πρωτο,σιγα σιγα θα παρουν ολα το δρομο τους,κ φυσικα συντομα θα εισαι κ σε φαση κ να προσφερεις κ εσυ σε μια σχεση,κ γενικοτερα θα ξαναβρεις τον εαυτο σου,το ιδιο αξιος,ικανος κ σημαντικος εισαι για καποιους,απλα εσυ δεν μπορεις να το αντιληφθεις τωρα κ δεν φταις εσυ γιαυτο

----------


## agnostix

α κατι ειπες για λυπηση κ οικτο..οχι για αυτους που σαγαπουν πραγματικα..εγω τουλαχιστον ειμαι ενα απο τα ζωντανα παραδειγματα,εδω βρισκομαι οχι γιατι εχω καταθλιψη
αλλα εχω ανθρωπο που εχει.ειχα δλδ γιατι μου εχει στερησει την παρουσια του επειδη αισθανεται ολα αυτα που λες κ εσυ κ αλλα τοσα,βεβαια εκεινος αρνειται ακομα κ να παει το δει,νομιζει πως θα περασει μονο του ή κ το καλυτερο?ευχεται να πεθανει κ συντομα,τελος παντων δεν τον λυπαμαι, ουτε στιγμη δεν το νιωσα αυτο ,τον θαυμαζω απεριοριστα,αλλα στεναχωριεμαι αφανταστα,απο κει κ περα ομως δεν ειμαι αρμοδια να κανω πιο πολλα κ μεσα σε ολα αυτα προσπαθω να δω κ λιγο τον εαυτο μου,χωρις να ειναι εγωιστικο αλλα πρεπει να γινω πιο δυνατη σε ολους τους τομεις,μεχρι στιγμης τα "καταφερνα" μονη μου τωρα ομως με εναυσμα τα οσα εζησα τελευταια αποφασισα να στραφω κ εγω σε καποιον ειδικο,αρχικα πηγα για να συμβουλευτω για εκεινον γιατι ανησυχισα με τις σκεψεις θανατου που κανε κ στην πορεια ειδα πως εχω κ δικα μου αλυτα θεματα,οποτε τα ταμπου ας μπαινουν σιγα σιγα στην ακρη κ ας κοιταξουμε περισοτερο τις αναγκες της ψυχης μας  :Wink:  και αν το θελησει κ ο καλος μου παλι κοντα του θα μαι..

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Αυτό το βίντεο είμαι εγώ λες και το έφτιαξαν αποκλειστικά για εμένα. Αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω το μαύρο σκύλο να μεγαλώνει και μάλλον αυτό με έκανε χθες το πρωί στις 7 να πω τέλος θα πας σε γιατρό. Το κακό είναι πως δεν μένω Αθήνα ή Θεσσαλονίκη, μένω σε μικρότερη πόλη και δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι καλός και αποδοτικός και δεν ξέρω επίσης και το κόστος που θα έχει. Βέβαια για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο το κόστος είναι το λιγότερο, γιατί όταν πρόκειται για παθολογικό πρόβλημα τότε το κόστος δεν το υπολογίζει κανείς, οπότε είναι ανόητο να το υπολογίζεις όταν είσαι δυστυχής και μίζερος... 

Thanks ειλικρινά με έκανες να νιώσω καλύτερα....

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> α κατι ειπες για λυπηση κ οικτο..οχι για αυτους που σαγαπουν πραγματικα..εγω τουλαχιστον ειμαι ενα απο τα ζωντανα παραδειγματα,εδω βρισκομαι οχι γιατι εχω καταθλιψη
> αλλα εχω ανθρωπο που εχει.ειχα δλδ γιατι μου εχει στερησει την παρουσια του επειδη αισθανεται ολα αυτα που λες κ εσυ κ αλλα τοσα,βεβαια εκεινος αρνειται ακομα κ να παει το δει,νομιζει πως θα περασει μονο του ή κ το καλυτερο?ευχεται να πεθανει κ συντομα,τελος παντων δεν τον λυπαμαι, ουτε στιγμη δεν το νιωσα αυτο ,τον θαυμαζω απεριοριστα,αλλα στεναχωριεμαι αφανταστα,απο κει κ περα ομως δεν ειμαι αρμοδια να κανω πιο πολλα κ μεσα σε ολα αυτα προσπαθω να δω κ λιγο τον εαυτο μου,χωρις να ειναι εγωιστικο αλλα πρεπει να γινω πιο δυνατη σε ολους τους τομεις,μεχρι στιγμης τα "καταφερνα" μονη μου τωρα ομως με εναυσμα τα οσα εζησα τελευταια αποφασισα να στραφω κ εγω σε καποιον ειδικο,αρχικα πηγα για να συμβουλευτω για εκεινον γιατι ανησυχισα με τις σκεψεις θανατου που κανε κ στην πορεια ειδα πως εχω κ δικα μου αλυτα θεματα,οποτε τα ταμπου ας μπαινουν σιγα σιγα στην ακρη κ ας κοιταξουμε περισοτερο τις αναγκες της ψυχης μας  και αν το θελησει κ ο καλος μου παλι κοντα του θα μαι..


Ξέρεις είναι λίγο δύσκολη φάση να στραφείς για βοήθεια, είναι ο εγωισμός που δεν σε αφήνει... εγώ ντρεπόμουν χθες που έλεγα θέλω ψυχίατρο και να σου πω και την αλήθεια αν δεν έλεγα σε έναν άσχετο υπάλληλο στο γκισέ των ραντεβού ότι δεν γίνεται να περιμένω τον Νοέμβριο για ραντεβού γιατί είμαι στα όρια μου, δηλαδή είμαι σε φάση να αφήσω το κόσμο μην με αφήσεις και όντως μου λέει θα πας στα επείγοντα και θα τους πεις να σου κατεβάσουν ψυχίατρο δεν θα τον συναντούσα. Όχι πως επειδή πήρα ένα τέταρτο από SSRI έγινα καλά το ίδιο νιώθω και τώρα απλώς λέω στον εαυτό μου κάνε υπομονή 20 μέρες να σε πιάσει τόσους μήνες το έχεις. Απλώς είναι δύσκολο να σε αφήσει ο εγωισμός σου να το παραδεχθείς. Τον καταλαβαίνω τον άνθρωπο σου και το λάθος που κάνει αλλά πιστεύω κάποια στιγμή θα το αποδεχθεί και θα στραφεί σε βοήθεια...

----------


## Cicada

Ρε συ depressed soul πόσο σε νιώθω. Παναγία μου τι ίδιοι που είμαστε όλοι εμείς οι ''του γιατρού '' ... γελά με τον εαυτό σου με μενα με όλους μας . Έχουμε πλάκα και είμαστε μεγάλη μερίδα του πληθυσμού και είμαστε και ενωμένοι και θα τα καταφέρουμε. Αλήθεια σου λέω εγώ τα έχω πάρει στο κρανίο. Σήμερα έλεγα στον ψυχίατρο μου γιατί το έπαθα εγώ και όχι αυτός. Και είχα νευριασει που με άφησα έτσι και δεν βοηθηθηκα νωρίτερα. Όλες αυτές οι μαύρες σου σκέψεις είναι σκέψεις όλων μας όταν μας συμβαίνει ένα τέτοιο κατέβασμα. Σκέψου εγώ έχω σύντροφο και φοβάμαι μη με βαρεθεί που όλο κλαίω . Πχ 3 μέρες τώρα δεν κοιμαμαι και με στεντον πάλι το μάτι γαρίδα . Ε τι να κάνουμε τώρα θα το ρυθμίσουμε. .. δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου. Όσο για το θέμα του ψυχιάτρου ότι αυτός κανονίζει για σένα πότε θα τον δεις και τι θα πεις κάτι ξέρουν μωρέ κι αυτοί σπαγαν το κεφάλι τους να σπουδάζουν τις νταρκιλες μας. Μην ανησυχείς για τίποτα μόνο εμπιστευσου κάποιον ψυχίατρο . Μπορεί να μην χρειάζεσαι καμιά αγωγη χαρντκορ. Κάτι απλό. Και απέφευγε τα υπνωτικα και αγχολυτικα γτ είναι ντραγκς τρελά. Υπάρχουν φάρμακα που δεν αυξάνουν βάρος αντικαταθλιπτικα. Θα βρεις αυτό που σου ταιριάζει. Υπομονή και να ξέρεις πως δεν είσαι μόνος. Είμαστε πολλές και πολλοί και αντέχουμε επιβιωνουμε βελτιωνομαστε προσπαθούμε. Η κατάθλιψη θεραπεύεται ! Εγώ δεν σκοπεύω να την αφήσω να με πατήσει κάτω. Για βοηθά λίγο τον εαυτό σου . Το χεις φαίνεσαι!

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Ωπα παιδιά κοιμήθηκα.... 3 ώρες μετά από μετά από 72 ώρες αυπνίας.... Καλά εννοείται πως θα το ξεπεράσω και αυτό το στάδιο, ούτε καν για το αντίθετο... Απλώς ρε παιδί μου είναι η ξενέρα που τρως από αυτό που περνάς ως προσωπικότητα. Φταίτε και εσείς ρε κορίτσια μας έχετε γαμήσει τη ζωή. Έχετε ανεβάσει κατά πολύ τα στάνταρ σας απέναντι στους άνδρες και σε λίγο θα σας αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν ουτοπίες...

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Αλήθεια αυτή την ερώτηση του στυλ έχεις τίποτα θέματα με την αστυνομία την κάνανε και σε εσάς; Που κολλάει η αστυνομία στη μαυρίλα μου; Πήγα να του πω ε να μωρέ γουστάρω μια μπατσίνα γιατί είναι σέξι και όποιος αντέξει αλλά κρατήθηκα και δεν του το είπα. Αν μου έκανε αυτή την ερώτηση πριν κανά τρίμηνο θα είχα λιώσει στο γέλιο.... Τι να πεις  :Confused: 

Υ.Γ Mόλις σκέφτηκα τι φοβάμαι... Φοβάμαι μην έχει πιο κάτω και πιάσω το πιο κάτω....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

:Wink:

----------


## Macgyver

Depressed soul , εχεις μια καταθλιψη , την πιο συνηθισμενη ασθενεια της εποχης μας . Αυτο δεν δειχνει ουτε αδυναμια , ουτε ευαισθησια ( ο Τσωρτσιλ και ο Α. Λινκολν ειχαν καταθλιψη ) . Χτυπαει , ανεξαρτητως κοινωοικονομικης ταξης , και δεν υπαρχει λογος να ντρεπεσαι γι αυτο . Πλεον , ο καθε ανθρωπος , εχει 1 στις 4 πιθανοτητες να παρουσιασει καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο στην ζωη του . Οι αιτιες ειναι αγνωστες μεχρι στιγμης , αν και υπαρχει μια θεωρια οτι προκειται μια παραδοξη αντιδραση στο αγχος /στρες ( αυτη ηταν η αιτια της δικης μου κτθλψης ) . Αμα πας σε γιατρο , ψυχατρο , θα αρχισουν τα πειραματα πιο αντικαταθλιπτικο σου παει , αυτο που παει σε εσενα , μπορει σε εμενα να μην κανει τιποτα ( το espoza δεν μουκανε τιποτα ) . Μονο το remeron παχαινει , τα αλλα οχι . Τωρα αν θες να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια , ειναι δικο σου θεμα , εγω παροτι πασχω απο καταθλιψη 8 χρονια , ( ωχ , σε απογοητευσα !! ) δεν εχω κανει ποτε ψυχοθεραπεια , ισως καλως , ισως κακως . Μην περιμενεις πολλα απο τα φαρμακα , ενα 30 % το πολυ . Κανεις δεν μπορει να σου πει ποσο θα κρατησει , αλλα καλο ειναι οτι το προλαβες στην αρχη , αυξανεις τις πιθανοτητες συντομης θεραπειας , καλα κανεις και αποφευγεις τα ηρεμιστικα , διοτι εθιζεσαι , και δεν κανουν κατι στην καταθλιψη , τουναντιον την επιδεινωνουν .
Παρεπιπτωντος , ποτε δυο καταθλιψεις , δεν ειναι ιδιες .
Τωρα το διαβασα για την κοκα , ειναι μια αιτια καταθλιψης , πολυ πιθανη . Το mdma δεν ξερω τι ειναι .

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Κοίτα, η προσγείωση μετά τη χρήση κόκας, όπως ξέρεις είναι πολύ πολύ δύσκολη. Μπράβο που καθάρισες μόνος σου. Γενικά πάντως πολλοί χρήστες κοκαϊνης πέφτουν σε κατάθλιψη μετά τη διακοπή, κ μάλιστα σε κατάθλιψη που να κρατάει χρόνια.
Όσο αφορά την κατάθλιψη αυτήν καθ'εαυτήν, μπορώ να σου πω μόνο 1 πράγμα: Από κανένα φάρμακο μην περιμένεις σωτηρία. Μαγικό χάπι δεν υπάρχει, ούτε κ μαγικό κοκτέιλ χαπιών. Λύση θα βρεις μόνο εάν απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ καλό ειδικό (άντε βρες τον, αλλά υπάρχουν πάντως), είσαι διατεθειμένος να συνεργαστείς κ να κάνεις δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου. Υπάρχουν κάποια χαρακτηριστικά πάνω σου κ κάποια στοιχεία της προσωπικότητάς σου τα οποία σε οδήγησαν κ στις ουσίες κ στην κατάθλιψη κ σε όλα όσα πάνε στραβά στη ζωή σου. Πάνω εκεί πάνε κ "κουμπώνουν" κ κάποιες εσφαλμένες αντιλήψεις, "ελαττωματικές" στάσεις ζωής, κοσμοθεωρίες κ συμπεριφορές, που μπορεί να σε βολεύουν κ να σε εξυπηρετούν σε κάποια πράγματα μεν, όμως σου πυροδοτούν άλλες νοσηρές καταστάσεις δε. Αυτούς τους "κόμπους" πρέπει να λύσεις, κ αυτό θα το κάνεις εσύ μόνος σου με τον εαυτό σου, τα χάπια κ ο ειδικός (ψυχίατρος/ ψυχολόγος/ ψυχαναλυτής/ u name it), απλά θα σε βοηθήσουν κ θα σου δώσουν 5 κατευθύνσεις. Είναι σα να ψάχνεις κάτι σε 1 μεγάλο σκοτεινό δωμάτιο 1 πολύτιμο πραγματάκι κ το χώρο να μην τον γνωρίζεις καθόλου. Αυτό που θα κάνει ο σωστός ειδικός κ το κατάλληλο φάρμακο θα είναι να σου ανάψουν το φως, αλλά το ψάξιμο κ πάλι εσύ θα το κάνεις.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Συγχαρητηρια που εκοψες τα ναρκωτικα! και μακρια απο αυτα! ποτε ξανα! αληθεια το mdma τι ειναι? την ερωτηση για την αστυνομια στην εκανε μαλλον λογω των ναρκωτικων.Επειδη καμια φορα πολλοι χρηστες εχουν στην κατοχη τους μεγαλη ποσοτητα ναρκωτικων και εχουν μπλεξιματα με την αστυνομια.Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν αλλαζουν τον χαρακτηρα σου απλως ανακουφιζουν την θλιψη που αισθανεσαι.Εχεις καποιο συγκεκριμενο λογο που εισαι θλιμμενος?

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Την έφαγα τη κατάθλιψη της κόκας... Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ που έβαζα το κεφάλι μου κάτω από τη ντουζιέρα επί μήνες και έκλαιγα σαν μυξοπαρθένα... Και δεν έπινα ούτε μαύρο, ούτε αλκοόλ, όταν τα έκοψα. Στεγνό πρόγραμμα... Μετά το 10ο μήνα πήγα και γυμναστήριο και ξεκίνησα διατροφή. Τώρα μετά από 5 χρόνια έχω σταματήσει και το ένα και το άλλο για 8 μήνες. Έχασα τη διάθεση μου... Εύχομαι να τα ξαναβρώ αλλά ο Μακ που μου έγραψε ότι πάσχει επί 8 χρόνια και τρομοκρατήθηκα-απογοητεύτηκα λίγο. Έχω ζητήσει από το πανεπιστήμιο ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο για να δω πως θα είναι και αυτό, τι θα δώσω και τι θα πάρω... Αν περιμένει χωρίς να μου κάνει ερωτήσεις να αρχίζω να μιλάω τον βλέπω να απογοητεύεται και αυτός/αυτή και εγώ... 

Με εσάς νιώθω άνετα πάντως μιλάω χαλαρά...

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> Συγχαρητηρια που εκοψες τα ναρκωτικα! και μακρια απο αυτα! ποτε ξανα! αληθεια το mdma τι ειναι? την ερωτηση για την αστυνομια στην εκανε μαλλον λογω των ναρκωτικων.Επειδη καμια φορα πολλοι χρηστες εχουν στην κατοχη τους μεγαλη ποσοτητα ναρκωτικων και εχουν μπλεξιματα με την αστυνομια.Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν αλλαζουν τον χαρακτηρα σου απλως ανακουφιζουν την θλιψη που αισθανεσαι.Εχεις καποιο συγκεκριμενο λογο που εισαι θλιμμενος?


Thanks Ναρκωτικά δεν παίρνω ξανά για κανένα λόγο... μα για κανένα όμως... Το MDMA είναι η καθαρή μορφή του ecstasy. Δεν είναι σε χάπι όπως τα χάπια αλλά είναι σε σκόνη...

----------


## Macgyver

Μην κρινεις απο μενα , επεσα σε κακο γιατρο , και με πλακωσε στα ηρεμιστικα , και δεν αντιμετωπισα σωστα την κατασταση .

----------


## Οδυσσεας34

Γεια σου φιλε,διαβάζοντας την ιστορία σου είδα πολλά κοινά.Ειμαι 34 ζω στο εξωτερικό μόνος μου με Μονή στήριξη τη γυναικα μου που με ανέχεται,περνάω την ίδια φάση με εσένα οπως τη περιγράφεις ειμαι χαμένος...ειναι το 5ο επεισόδιο παλιότερα έπαιρνα το φάρμακο ένιωθα καλύτερα και συνεχιζα...μετά το εκοβα και πάλι τα ίδια,τωρα όμως εδώ και 2 χρονια δε μπορώ να συνελθω...εμένα μου δημιουργήθηκε όταν ήμουν μόνιμος στο Ναυτικο πίεση μαυρίλα κτλ έκανα και χασις που το επειδηνωσε,εχω και dna θέμα ολα αυτά μαζι...το αντ/κο βοηθάει να σε σηκώσει λιγο μετά θελει καλη υποστήριξη απο περιβάλλον και ειδικό!ειναι να βρεις και πιο σου ταιριάζει εμένα το έφεξορ δεν με βοήθησε και πήρα κιλά ενώ το ζολοφτ το αντίθετο.Ηρεμιστικο παίρνω ζαναξ αλλα κοιτάω να το αποφεύγω οπως προειπαν και τα αλλα παιδιά!τωρα περιμένω να με πιάσει καλα το χάπι και να ξεκινήσω ψυχ/πεία,ουτε αλκοόλ ουτε τίποτα,εσύ θα το ξεπερασεις πιο εύκολα ειναι στην αρχή μονο φιλε μη κανεις το λάθος και του γυρίσεις τη πλάτη οπως εγώ!!!παραφιλαει...αυτά καλη ανάσταση σε όλους μας!!!

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Γεια σου Οδυσσέα αλήθεια σε ποια χώρα μένεις στο εξωτερικό; Έχω μείνει εξωτερικό για 10 έτη (UK). Aν είχα γυναίκα και τη γούσταρα όμως πραγματικά, νομίζω πως δεν θα μου επέτρεπα να πέσω σε κατάθλιψη. Από την άλλη όμως έχω διαβάσει από μέλη πως πάσχουν από κατάθλιψη ενώ παράλληλα έχουν σχέση. Δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται όμως. Αλήθεια αυτός που έχει κατάθλιψη πρέπει όσες ώρες είναι ξύπνιος να είναι στη μαυρίλα του ή είναι ανά διαστήματα. πχ ένα 4ώρο μαυρίλα, ένα 3ώρο νορμάλ; Ρωτάω γιατί στη διάρκεια μιας ημέρας υπάρχουν περίοδοι που είμαι στη μαυρίλα μου και υπάρχουν περίοδοι που οκ ρε παιδί μου τη ψιλοπαλεύω...

----------


## spr1980

> Γεια σου φιλε,διαβάζοντας την ιστορία σου είδα πολλά κοινά.Ειμαι 34 ζω στο εξωτερικό μόνος μου με Μονή στήριξη τη γυναικα μου που με ανέχεται,περνάω την ίδια φάση με εσένα οπως τη περιγράφεις ειμαι χαμένος...ειναι το 5ο επεισόδιο παλιότερα έπαιρνα το φάρμακο ένιωθα καλύτερα και συνεχιζα...μετά το εκοβα και πάλι τα ίδια,τωρα όμως εδώ και 2 χρονια δε μπορώ να συνελθω...εμένα μου δημιουργήθηκε όταν ήμουν μόνιμος στο Ναυτικο πίεση μαυρίλα κτλ έκανα και χασις που το επειδηνωσε,εχω και dna θέμα ολα αυτά μαζι...το αντ/κο βοηθάει να σε σηκώσει λιγο μετά θελει καλη υποστήριξη απο περιβάλλον και ειδικό!ειναι να βρεις και πιο σου ταιριάζει εμένα το έφεξορ δεν με βοήθησε και πήρα κιλά ενώ το ζολοφτ το αντίθετο.Ηρεμιστικο παίρνω ζαναξ αλλα κοιτάω να το αποφεύγω οπως προειπαν και τα αλλα παιδιά!τωρα περιμένω να με πιάσει καλα το χάπι και να ξεκινήσω ψυχ/πεία,ουτε αλκοόλ ουτε τίποτα,εσύ θα το ξεπερασεις πιο εύκολα ειναι στην αρχή μονο φιλε μη κανεις το λάθος και του γυρίσεις τη πλάτη οπως εγώ!!!παραφιλαει...αυτά καλη ανάσταση σε όλους μας!!!


Τα ίδια κι εγώ. 4η φορά πλέον. Τις προηγούμενες έπαιρνα φάρμακα, συνερχόμουν και μετά πάλι τα ίδια. Έκανα και ψυχοθεραπεία κια τώρα κρατιέμαι έναν μήνα με νύχια και με δόντια μήπως και τα καταφέρω και δεν πάρω για μία ακόμα φορά φάρμακα. Αλλά που.....? Δεν το βλέπω. Αισθάνομαι πολλές φορές ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να πεθάνω εδω και τώρα ή ότι πρέπει να σπεύσω στα επείγοντα να μου κάνουν μία ηρεμιστική ένεση να πάψω να σκέφτομαι. Τέτοια υπερένταση. Ήθελα να πιστεύω ότι τα φάρμακα δεν είναι μονόδρομος, αλλά μάλον είναι. Η γυναίκα σου σε συμμερίζεται? Εμένα ο άνδρας μου άλλες φορές ναι κι άλλες όχι. Με ρωτάει κάθε μέρα αν έγινα καλά λες και θα πατήσω το μαγικό κουμπάκι και μου λέει προσπάθησε, όλα στο μυαλό σου είναι, θα το ξεπεράσεις....Και του εξηγώ ότι προσπαθώ, αλλά δεν μπορώ άλλο ρε γαμώτο....Δεν μορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου, στη δουλειά σέρνομαι, καλά δεν αισθάνομαι πουθενά ούτε έξω, ούτε στο σπίτι, νιώθω χαμένη, στην κασμάρα μου. Όλα φαντάζουν μάταια και δύσκολα

----------


## Macgyver

> Εμένα ο άνδρας μου άλλες φορές ναι κι άλλες όχι. Με ρωτάει κάθε μέρα αν έγινα καλά λες και θα πατήσω το μαγικό κουμπάκι και μου λέει προσπάθησε, όλα στο μυαλό σου είναι, θα το ξεπεράσεις....Και του εξηγώ ότι προσπαθώ, αλλά δεν μπορώ άλλο ρε γαμώτο...λα



Τυχαια το διαβασα , αλλα το να πεις σεναν καταθλιπτικο ' ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι ' ειναι οτι χειροτερο μπορεις να του πεις . Εξακριβωμενο .

----------


## Οδυσσεας34

> Γεια σου Οδυσσέα αλήθεια σε ποια χώρα μένεις στο εξωτερικό; Έχω μείνει εξωτερικό για 10 έτη (UK). Aν είχα γυναίκα και τη γούσταρα όμως πραγματικά, νομίζω πως δεν θα μου επέτρεπα να πέσω σε κατάθλιψη. Από την άλλη όμως έχω διαβάσει από μέλη πως πάσχουν από κατάθλιψη ενώ παράλληλα έχουν σχέση. Δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται όμως. Αλήθεια αυτός που έχει κατάθλιψη πρέπει όσες ώρες είναι ξύπνιος να είναι στη μαυρίλα του ή είναι ανά διαστήματα. πχ ένα 4ώρο μαυρίλα, ένα 3ώρο νορμάλ; Ρωτάω γιατί στη διάρκεια μιας ημέρας υπάρχουν περίοδοι που είμαι στη μαυρίλα μου και υπάρχουν περίοδοι που οκ ρε παιδί μου τη ψιλοπαλεύω...


Ολλανδία μένω,η καταθλιψη στα παίρνει ολα...αν δε με αγαπούσε τόσο θα είχαμε χωρίσει,εκείνη κάνει υπομονή δείχνει κατανόηση...εγω δε ξέρω τι μου γίνεται και κρατάει όλη μέρα με αυξομειωμενη ένταση.Αν έχεις και περιόδους που εισαι καλα εισαι πολυ τυχερός,θα το ξεπερασεις πιο εύκολα υπομονή...μονο αν ξεκινήσεις φάρμακο να το ψάξεις καλα!

----------


## Οδυσσεας34

> Τα ίδια κι εγώ. 4η φορά πλέον. Τις προηγούμενες έπαιρνα φάρμακα, συνερχόμουν και μετά πάλι τα ίδια. Έκανα και ψυχοθεραπεία κια τώρα κρατιέμαι έναν μήνα με νύχια και με δόντια μήπως και τα καταφέρω και δεν πάρω για μία ακόμα φορά φάρμακα. Αλλά που.....? Δεν το βλέπω. Αισθάνομαι πολλές φορές ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να πεθάνω εδω και τώρα ή ότι πρέπει να σπεύσω στα επείγοντα να μου κάνουν μία ηρεμιστική ένεση να πάψω να σκέφτομαι. Τέτοια υπερένταση. Ήθελα να πιστεύω ότι τα φάρμακα δεν είναι μονόδρομος, αλλά μάλον είναι. Η γυναίκα σου σε συμμερίζεται? Εμένα ο άνδρας μου άλλες φορές ναι κι άλλες όχι. Με ρωτάει κάθε μέρα αν έγινα καλά λες και θα πατήσω το μαγικό κουμπάκι και μου λέει προσπάθησε, όλα στο μυαλό σου είναι, θα το ξεπεράσεις....Και του εξηγώ ότι προσπαθώ, αλλά δεν μπορώ άλλο ρε γαμώτο....Δεν μορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου, στη δουλειά σέρνομαι, καλά δεν αισθάνομαι πουθενά ούτε έξω, ούτε στο σπίτι, νιώθω χαμένη, στην κασμάρα μου. Όλα φαντάζουν μάταια και δύσκολα


Ναι με αγαπάει πολυ και μου έχει σταθεί όσο κανείς άλλος!τι να το κάνεις εχω ξεφύγει δε ξέρω ποιος ειμαι-ήμουν που πάω τι νιώθω τίποτα ένα τίποτα...ο άντρας σου μοιάζει με την οικογένεια μου πολυ δύσκολο αυτό...θα σου πρότεινα να δείτε μαζι έναν ψυχολόγο!να πάρεις φάρμακο κάτι που σε βοήθησε και παλιά,κανείς δεν τα θελει αλλα τι να κάνουμε...ειναι πολυ ατιμη ασθένεια στα παίρνει ολα!

----------


## ΝΤΡΙΜΖ

κατά λάθος

----------


## el.gre

Αν αντιμετωπίζεις την κατάθλιψη μόνο με φάρμακα θα τα παίρνεις μια ζωή αν όμως παράλληλα κάνεις εσωτερική δουλειά θ απαλλαγείς. Τα φάρμακα δε σ αλλάζουν απλά θα πάει την σεροτονινη στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Η σεροτονινη πάει στα φυσιολογικά κ με φυσικές μεθόδους όπως είναι η αληθινή αγάπη. Επειδή όμως για να φτάσουμε σ αυτήν θα πρέπει να κάνουμε εσωτερική δουλειά ώστε να είμαστε ικανοί να βλέπουμε την ομορφιά εκεί που άλλοι δεν την βλέπουν να προσελκυουμε στη ζωή μας άτομα ταιριαστά σε μας. Αν δε δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου θα επαναλάμβανεις τα ίδια κ αυτά τα ίδια θα σε κρατάνε δεμένο στην ίδια κατάσταση με την κατάθλιψη κ τα χάπια. Παίρνω κι εγώ σιπραλεξ μια φορά που προσπάθησα να το κόψω έκλαιγα όλη μέρα το παραμικρό με διέλυε. Θέλω να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά ακόμα δεν ξέρω που. Ευτυχώς που ξέρω καλά αγγλικά και στο ίντερνετ βρίσκω καταπληκτικά άρθρα που με βοηθάνε πολύ. Είπες όμως ότι κάποτε ήσουν στο ζενίθ κ τώρα στο ναδηρ. Αυτή την πρόταση σου μπορείς να την αναλύσεις; τι σημαίνει ότι ήσουν στο ζενίθ. Τι πιστεύεις σε οδήγησε στο ζενίθ. Τι σημαίνει ναδηρ κ τι πιστεύεις σε έστειλε απ το ζενίθ στο ναδηρ;

----------


## keep_walking

el.gre δεν εχει νοημα να γραφεις. Τα ποστ εκτος απο το πανω απο εσενα που εγινε κατα λαθος, ειναι απο το 2015 και το μελος ειναι και banned.

----------


## el.gre

> el.gre δεν εχει νοημα να γραφεις. Τα ποστ εκτος απο το πανω απο εσενα που εγινε κατα λαθος, ειναι απο το 2015 και το μελος ειναι και banned.


Ωχ δεν το χα προσέξει. Καλά πως είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να γράψει μυνημα "κατά λάθος"

----------


## keep_walking

Κατι αλλο θα εγραψε και το εσβησε οταν καταλαβε ισως οτι το θεμα ειναι πενταετιας.

----------

